# Dell XPS 15 vs Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition



## Anurup (Jul 25, 2012)

Guyz...between the two (Dell xps 15 and the new insoiron 15r se) with almost the same specs...ie. i7 processor, 8GB ram, 1TB HDD..and 2gb graphics card..which one will u guyz suggest???
I hv heard that there is some over heating problems with the xps 15 is this true??? and is the same problem there in the inspiron 15r se??
there is only a few xps 15 left in the dell showroom in my locality...so uyz..culd u pls reply ASAP..will be gr8ly appreciated.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2012)

XPS is much better than dell inspiron in terms of everthing, but XPS 15 has got 2nd gen processors where as Inspirons have got 3rd gen processors.


----------



## AinicR (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello

If you are comparing high end configuration of both Dell XPS 15 and Dell Inspiron 15R SE, I'd suggest you to buy Dell Inspiron 15R SE. I've Dell XPS 15 L502X with the basic specification as - i72670Qm, Nvidia GT540m, FHD(1920*1080), 720GB HDD, 6GB RAM, 9cell battery etc. On similar lines, configuring Inspiron 15R SE gives - i73612QM, AMD Radeon HD 7730M, FHD, 8GB RAM etc...

There is not a huge difference between processor
AMD Radeon HD 7730 is lot better than Nvidia GT 540M
I'm not sure how Skullcandy speakers are as compared to JBL. But there is no subwoofer in Inspiron like there is in JBL
There is a VGA port, 4 3.0 USB ports and no eSATA-USB combo in Inspiron 15R SE and there is 2 USB 2.0, SP/DIP audio out, mDP port in Dell XPS 15 L502X (with HDMI, audio in, audio out, optical drive, ethernet ports common in both)
Inspiron 15R SE is near-ultrabook design
Support features for the Inspiron 15R SE are close to XPS 15


Hope that helps


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude inspiron is nowhere in the league of XPS! Even newer XPS 'z' has got 3G proccies...its the ultrabook version. go for it with eyes closed! Well with an i7 a bit of overheating is expected but not much. And its a beast in performance, even though I've got the i5 version, I can feel it everyday (given a clean factory uninstall of the stock OS and reinstallation of an ahem Win 7 Ultimate Black edition!


----------



## Anurup (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanx for ur replies...

I hv heard that the xps 15 has over heating problems....is this true???
Plus i wuld like to know how much difference is there in the performance of the 2nd gen i7 and the 3rd gen i7 processor?
And is the amd 7730 is a lot better than the  nvidia 540?

Thanx for ur replies...

I hv heard that the xps 15 has over heating problems....is this true???
Plus i wuld like to know how much difference is there in the performance of the 2nd gen i7 and the 3rd gen i7 processor?
And is the amd 7730 is a lot better than the  nvidia 540?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 27, 2012)

Not much heating issues are there in XPS, many of my friends are using XPS so it won't bother you.
3rd grn i7 is much better than 2nd i7.
Also 7730 is better than 540, now if you want to check by how much then check out notebookcheck


----------



## Anurup (Jul 27, 2012)

cas u pls give me the link of the comparison b/w inspiron 15r se and the xps 15 
Is the XPS 15 a good laptop to have?


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2012)

I think 2nd gen XPS 15 is discontinued internationally, it was a disaster by dell with many issues like overheating of  processor that can reach to 98*C.
First tell your budget and requirements then I'll help you to suggest the best model.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 29, 2012)

In Dell Stores in Kolkata the xps 15 model is still available...so im trying to figure out if i should go for the xps or the inspiron 15r se...
My budget is 60-65k max...
I am going to study Computer Science Engineering...so will be doing programming on the laptop...will be using softwares like Blue J, Eclipse/Visual Studio, Oracle,MATLAB,QUIMP, Photoshop...
Will also be doing some gaming like FIFA 13 , NFS MW2, CS-Source...
Will also be watching movies (1080p)..
I am actually looking for a laptop which will run with out problems for atleast 4-5 years...
And also m look for a brand which provides good after sales service...
P.S. - Is the xps 15 model really that bad....??? i mean is it worth going for or should wait for the inspiron 15r se....u see ...the backlit option is not available yet..guess will hv to wait for a month or so for it ..but the the xps 15 has the backlit option available.


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, why you are buying on XPS 15 it is waste of money, dude  Buy some new 3rd core-i7 laptop in your budget.



aroraanant said:


> XPS is much better than dell inspiron in terms of everthing, but XPS 15 has got 2nd gen processors where as Inspirons have got 3rd gen processors.



what are saying, man


----------



## har (Jul 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> XPS is much better than dell inspiron in terms of everthing, but XPS 15 has got 2nd gen processors where as Inspirons have got 3rd gen processors.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> XPS is much better than dell inspiron in terms of everthing, but XPS 15 has got 2nd gen processors where as Inspirons have got 3rd gen processors.



What he said is correct. the build quality of XPS is much better than inspiron series laptops. and even the specs of machines in XPS lineup used to be better than inspirons. but this year, dell has moved the things to different leagues. the  inspiron special editions have good specs. but the build quality of XPS is definitely better than inspirons. if you are talking about the old xps l502x i'm not sure but the new xps l521x has serious design issues. if you wanna spend money on the premium chassis and gorgeous display of xps(the 1080p one) then you can but you may have to compromise on some performance. i would recommend the new inspiron se out of the two you asked.


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> What he said is correct. the build quality of XPS is much better than inspiron series laptops. and even the specs of machines in XPS lineup used to be better than inspirons. but this year, dell has moved the things to different leagues. the  inspiron special editions have good specs. but the build quality of XPS is definitely better than inspirons. if you are talking about the old xps l502x i'm not sure but the new xps l521x has serious design issues. if you wanna spend money on the premium chassis and gorgeous display of xps(the 1080p one) then you can but you may have to compromise on some performance. i would recommend the new inspiron se out of the two you asked.



read the sentence again he said in  in terms of everything. Dell XPS l501x and l502x both were disasters with specs and performance, the main problem was heating issue. And XPS l521x is not in Indian market yet, from US price it seems they highly overpriced. And new inspiron special editions are not that bad in terms of build quality.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 29, 2012)

About the 2nd gen and 3rd gen processors...is there a lot of difference b/w the two processors???
The XPS 15 l1502x...has pretty decent specs...so whats the cons of this system???
btw..can any1 of u pls tell me if the backlit option in the Inspiron 15r SE is available from the dell stores or is it only available on making an online purchase of the system??


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

3rd gen is simply better than 2nd gen.
 Inspiron special editions are much much much better in terms of performance and temperatures. I see many people get even 98*C in games in few minutes with XPS 15 l1502x and in inspiron review they not even reach 80*C. Are you kidding me XPS 15 l1502x has decent specs.  HD 7730 is more than 50% better than GT 540M of XPS.
Yes, the inspirons have backlit keyboard option available in dell india website check it.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 29, 2012)

I know its available on the onlie store...but i want to know..if the dell stores are providing it or not...i went to the dell store in Kolkata..and they said that the backlit option is not available... 
Also culd u compare the xps 15z and the inspiron 15r se?


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

xps 15z is discontinued, are you dell fanboy? Why not buying some other brand?


----------



## Anurup (Jul 29, 2012)

its bcos my frndz say that dell and apple make the best products...and also hv the best after sales services...and since the apple mac book pro is outsize my budget...hence im preferring dell... and if u call this to be a dell fanboy ..then i hv no probs in being called that...cos whats the prob in being a fan of a company that makes good products..


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

Anurup said:


> its bcos my frndz say that dell and apple make the best products...and also hv the best after sales services...and since the apple mac book pro is outsize my budget...hence im preferring dell... and if u call this to be a dell fanboy ..then i hv no probs in being called that...cos whats the prob in being a fan of a company that makes good products..



LOL, he is wrong dell is poor nowadays they are selling with poor hardware and quality, I see many users who bought XPS 15 and faced bundles of issues.

If you care about quality and durability better to opt for hp probook or lenovo thinkpads.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys I said that because XPS has got much better build quality and better audio too, performance of the laptop depend on the specs it has like CPU, GPU, RAM etc, previously the specs of XPS were better than inspirons, but recently dell has come up with new range of Inspirons but still the build quality of inspirons is no where in comparison to the XPS, if the difference of CPU and GPU doesn't matter *OP* then obviously he should go for XPS but if look at the specs then obviously inspiron is the winner.
And couple of friends have XPS and I have an old inspiron and have compared 3-4 models of inspirons(though not the latest one) with XPS and trust me XPS have much less heating issues when compared to Inspirons(though I m not talking about the latest one).


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

FYI The new inspirons are of some different creatures they are too much different from previous gen. And as he comparison the new one that is clearly a winner in temperature.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

but temperatures is not the only factor which makes a laptop better or not..is it!! I just want to know on a whole ...taking into consideration all the specs. pros, and cons...which among the 2 laptops is a better choice...and on what grounds..and how better... i will really appreciate some help in this matter ...cos this is my first laptop...so will like to weigh both the pros and cons and then decide on the choice


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Dude, I can see you are buying your first laptop you will understand after using what is temperature issues and I would like to tell you XPS stands nothing in terms of quality and performance. GT 540M is to play new games in in low or medium settings. Other issues of XPS are poor hardware quality I saw many people whose screen starts flickering, having problem with its hinge but new inspiron laptop starts coming with hp style of hinge which is stronger than XPS, many people have issues with HDD, recently my friend HDD got corrupted and all his data got lost and many more.
As a well wisher I'm saying not waste money of dell. All and all its your money and you can spend on anything but remember me that I warned you when you face issues with Dell XPS.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well get the new Inspiron 15R SE w FHD screen. As others mentioned, its better to get the newer Inspiron


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Well get the new Inspiron 15R SE w FHD screen. As others mentioned, its better to get the newer Inspiron



yea for 63k it is great for 1080p laptop also who wants a laptop with nice damage cover warranty with decent GPU.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

@rider...thanx for ur replies...1 more question ..what laptops in accordance to u will be a best buy for 60-65K???
@randomuser11...thanx for ur reply too


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

First tell me do you like to play new games? If yes what games you played recently and what you will like to enjoy.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

@Rider

I didn't suggest him 63k model. Inspiron 15R SE with FHD is available @54k.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 30, 2012)

Well ya...will be playing games like FIFA 13 , NFS MW2, CS....but majorly will be using the laptop for programming(Blue J, Visual Studio, Cythone),MATLAB...net browsing and a little of photoshop...and ya will watch some movies too....an added factor that im looking for is good after sales services and good product durability..cos im xpecting the laptop to work well for 4-5 years.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Anurup said:


> Well ya...will be playing games like FIFA 13 , NFS MW2, CS....but majorly will be using the laptop for programming(Blue J, Visual Studio, Cythone),MATLAB...net browsing and a little of photoshop...and ya will watch some movies too....an added factor that im looking for is good after sales services and good product durability..cos im xpecting the laptop to work well for 4-5 years.



For 4-5 years!! Big no to buy dell XPS or Inspiron. It's better to buy a Hp Probook 4540s powered by 3rd gen core-i5 processor or wait for new Lenovo Thinkpad with 3rd core-i5.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

+1 to Thinkpad


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

As per your requirement you are a light gamer and Intel HD 4000 of 3rd gen will be enough. For upcoming NFS MW you have to comprising a bit as you can enjoy it in low settings.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 30, 2012)

is there any xps 15 available on dell site. I haven't sen any.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> is there any xps 15 available on dell site. I haven't sen any.


Nope, its been discontinued. 

@rider - May the god have few of their b'rain clouds to shower on you....

PS: And yeah, not that G6 but that i7 sub 50K DV6 PC, crammed in one eew plastic body. My bad!



chintan786 said:


> XPS is almost 3kg and so bulky looking t*** over it you put a cooling pad and without gaming temperature is 75-80*C wow its the best laptop in the world.


You fancy world looks great doesn't it or you are simply to ludicrous to know the difference?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

Thinkpads are something of the league, but can we expect a thinkpad with a good graphic card and 3rd gen processor anytime soon?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Yes I know he was a bit too harsh with his words. Forget it anyway. Don't argue further. It's really bad to see useless fighting when people expect  to see advice.
@aroraanant

No dGPU in Thinkpads. Only high end models come with professional cards like Nvidia Quadro.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, I think I should next time ignore those genius people who arguing useless. 
So, back to the topic I think till date latest 15.6" probook is best option for him. It is not available online but in hp world.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Specs ?


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

hp india link
The best thing I like is well made and battery upto 7 hours.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Battery won't be 7 hours I'm sure. Have heard users getting about 5 or so at max on these new HP models. Overall very nice though.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 31, 2012)

^
I am not joining this argument but just wanna correct you. HP is not the largest selling notebook brand in India. In Q4 2011 Sony was the largest selling notebook brand, Dell second and HP third. 
In Q1 2012 Lenovo was No.1, Dell No.2 and HP No.3 

Q2 2012 sales data is yet to arrive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

@shashankm - You're advised to control on your words mate. 

@all Don't fight instead of giving a genuine suggestion to OP. You're doing nothing but proving yourselves as kids. No flame bait from now.

PS: If the first posted ranking is false, then 2nd in no where near even false.

Closing.


----------

